# Spot-hogg sight not lining up



## Hackk (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys, so first post here, Im a general beginner with the bow (been shooting firearms for 30 years), and so is my girlfriend. It seems we've hit a bit of a snag with her new equipment, so this is more of a question to help her out. I just bought her a Mission Craze bow, with a Spot-hogg hunter 5 pin sight. Everything mounted fine, and looks great, but we have one BIG problem... the sight at "center" point of adjustment is WAAAAAAY left of zero'd. So much so, that at ~20 yards, the arrow is hitting 2-3 feet right of the point of aim. I know the Hunter allows for allen wrench adjustability to move it over, but even cranked all the way right, the sight is still off by ~6" to the right of point of aim at 20 yards.

So people of experience, what could the problem be? It is mounted correctly, nothing is bent, and the rest is centered perfectly...

Thanks,


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

do you have it on the correct side of the riser? if so, have you just adjusted the gang or have you started working with the pins to get your horizontal zero?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A: how do you know the rest is centered?
B: My SH Hoggit has a block that can be switched to the other side, giving a lateral gang pin shift of about a 1/4 inch. Look closely at yours. Out towards the head, not at the bow.


----------



## Hackk (Jun 15, 2012)

First let me establish, it was not bought new, I got this from a member on here. It came with the SH hunter, and ultra rest. The mounting points were obvious by wear to the surface, and even if he had them mounted wrong to start, I like to think of myself as having at least a few working brain cells to figure out the right way...

to answer both your questions:

"do you have it on the correct side of the riser?" Im going to say yes. The mounting platform is flat on the side that should be against the riser. This means the sight is mounted to the right side of a right handed bow's riser

"have you just adjusted the gang or have you started working with the pins to get your horizontal zero?" I hope I dont sound like an idiot, but the "gang adjustment" is the movement of all pins at once, correct? If so, then yes. When the gang was first at "center" position of adjustment, it was WAY off, then I adjusted it as far to the right as possible, but it is still off. and the pins are not perfect, but they are pretty close to being in line with the vertical wire that runs through the housing.

"A: how do you know the rest is centered?" again, without sounding like an idiot, I eyed it, and measured the arrows distance to both the front and back of the riser...

"My SH Hoggit has a block that can be switched to the other side" I dont know all the correct terms and names for the parts yet, but I do see something that looks like it MIGHT be what you're talking about. Just forward of the "horizontal adjustment block" are two screws that hold the pin housing to the main arm of the sight. Its connected in the order of screw -> little 1/4" metal block -> pin housing -> adjustment block....... WouldI just be moving the 1'4" block to the left of the pin housing mount point and tightening?

Again, thanks guys, and I hope Im not coming off as full ******...


----------



## gutpilz (Oct 3, 2008)

When you look down the center of the pins, are you aligned with the string?


----------



## Hackk (Jun 15, 2012)

gutpilz said:


> When you look down the center of the pins, are you aligned with the string?


I'm not really sure that could ever be considered an accurate way of telling....


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hackk said:


> First let me establish, it was not bought new, I got this from a member on here. It came with the SH hunter, and ultra rest. The mounting points were obvious by wear to the surface, and even if he had them mounted wrong to start, I like to think of myself as having at least a few working brain cells to figure out the right way...
> 
> to answer both your questions:
> 
> ...


Yup, take those two screws out, and see if you can put that 1/4" spacer on the other side, screws will go in from the reverse side. (I"m making an assumption the hunter has the same pin-guard /mount as my hoggit, I don't have a hunter) There's multiple screw holes, so pay attention where yours are or you will be changing elevation.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Take it to a local bow pro shop and have them help you if you're new to this stuff. It will save you a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hackk said:


> "have you just adjusted the gang or have you started working with the pins to get your horizontal zero?" I hope I dont sound like an idiot, but the "gang adjustment" is the movement of all pins at once, correct? If so, then yes. When the gang was first at "center" position of adjustment, it was WAY off, then I adjusted it as far to the right as possible, but it is still off. and the pins are not perfect, but they are pretty close to being in line with the vertical wire that runs through the housing.
> 
> ...


when elevation changes are made to the pins in a broad span this will pull the pin to the side of the vertical wire reference standard. the pins are moved vertically by losening and tightening the proper screws for each pin. after the pin is set to the right elevation a third pin is used to put the pin back in the proper place in the sight picture. make sure that the pins are splitting the line up wire and that they don't need to be moved.

if the sight is mounted correctly i think you have a simple alignment issue with your rest. shoot a series of groups using your 20 yd pin @ 10,20 and 30 yds. if your rest is installed correctly then poi should remain the same in the horizontal plane with only the elevation changing. i would start with that.


----------



## Hackk (Jun 15, 2012)

red44 said:


> Yup, take those two screws out, and see if you can put that 1/4" spacer on the other side, screws will go in from the reverse side. (I"m making an assumption the hunter has the same pin-guard /mount as my hoggit, I don't have a hunter) There's multiple screw holes, so pay attention where yours are or you will be changing elevation.


I think you hit the nail on the head! I looked at that, but didn't want to mess with the spacer. It looked like is was intended to be set up that way, but I'll move it now to fix the problem. Thanks




muddyfuzzy said:


> when elevation changes are made to the pins in a broad span this will pull the pin to the side of the vertical wire reference standard. the pins are moved vertically by losening and tightening the proper screws for each pin. after the pin is set to the right elevation a third pin is used to put the pin back in the proper place in the sight picture. make sure that the pins are splitting the line up wire and that they don't need to be moved.
> 
> if the sight is mounted correctly i think you have a simple alignment issue with your rest. shoot a series of groups using your 20 yd pin @ 10,20 and 30 yds. if your rest is installed correctly then poi should remain the same in the horizontal plane with only the elevation changing. i would start with that.


Thanks for the info, so many screws, it can get a little overwhelming at first if you dont know what you're doing...


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

I have to agree that even though you "think" you know what you are doing, you apparently don't have a clue. It might seem overwhelming at first, but take the bow to a shop and watch them install the accessories and set the center shot. Eyeballing the rest is NEVER good enough. And "measuring from the front and back of the arrow is not how to tune or set up the rest either. Just take it to your local shop and ask them a lot of questions while they are doing the work.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

There are 3-4 different ways to set up a Spot-Hogg by shifting the parts in various configurations.


----------



## frh290 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is the link to the instruction manual for the Hogg It sight. I couldn't get the Hunter to load, but i think everything is the same except the Hogg it is a dove tail mount and the hunter is conventional. It will explain just about everything with pictures.

http://www.spot-hogg.com/instructions/Hogg-It_Manual.pdf


----------

